# Starting Tb500 with Bpc-157



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

I have tb500 and Bpc-157 ready to start. Plan to run the Bpc-157 at 250mcg twice daily.

Bpc is a 5mg vial, mix with 2ml bac pull to 5 small ticks is this correct.

I have the tb500 in 2mg vials should I do 2mg per week. If I mix with 1ml bac can I split the dose through the week and put it in more than one location around the injured site.


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

TB500 dosage sounds good to start depending on injury you could increase it, per week. TB500 does not need to be pinned near the site of injury sub Q is fine, Its half life is around 84 hours.

BPC 157, what type of needles are you using ? for 250mcgs with the amount you have reconstituted it would be 10iu on a insulin pin


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Ivan85 said:


> TB500 dosage sounds good to start depending on injury you could increase it, per week. TB500 does not need to be pinned near the site of injury sub Q is fine, Its half life is around 84 hours.
> 
> BPC 157, what type of needles are you using ? for 250mcgs with the amount you have reconstituted it would be 10iu on a insulin pin


 I have the Orange insulin ones. Needle is already attached in the packet.


----------



## larry69it (Feb 15, 2017)

Hello, I'm using BCP 157 me too , I've started 7 day ago waiting some improvement in my shoulder and elbow. My dose in 500 mcgs a day. Since I'm thinking about running a cycle of TB 500 my question is : TB 500 heals or just sweeps away infiammation? Reading many forums it's not very clear and most of all why maintenance dose if you are healed?!

Thanx


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Double checking is it 2ml or 3ml bac with 5mg to get 250mcg


----------



## larry69it (Feb 15, 2017)

Jonk891 said:


> Double checking is it 2ml or 3ml bac with 5mg to get 250mcg


 I use 3 ml on the siringe 15 units (insulina)


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

Jonk891 said:


> Double checking is it 2ml or 3ml bac with 5mg to get 250mcg


 i would use 2ml due to the vials only max holding around 3ml if you used this you would need to release the pressure as air would build up,

20iu with 2ml would = 250mcgs on a 5mg


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

larry69it said:


> Hello, I'm using BCP 157 me too , I've started 7 day ago waiting some improvement in my shoulder and elbow. My dose in 500 mcgs a day. Since I'm thinking about running a cycle of TB 500 my question is : TB 500 heals or just sweeps away infiammation? Reading many forums it's not very clear and most of all why maintenance dose if you are healed?!
> 
> Thanx


 Yes you are correct that TB500 will sweep away Inflammation however this isn't the only improvement that it will make TB500 is a synthetic peptide that has been directly linked to recovery as it is plays a vital role in building new blood vessels, new small muscle tissue fibers, cell migration and blood cell reproduction.

ive seen loads of success stories with these peptides regarding healing it all comes down to the type of injury as they are not 100% guaranteed to fix all problems however they are definitely worth a try. the reason people use TB500 as a maintenance small dose as it improves recovery time others claim it has helped with hair regrowth

Its versatility even extends to its molecular structure and low molecular weight, which lends to its mobility and ability to travel long distances through tissues. This means when targeting injured areas (chronic or acute), TB500 has the ability to circulate the body and find those areas of injury in order to take corrective action. Added benefits of improved flexibility, reduced inflammation in tendons have been noticed, and some users report some re-grown lost hair (also reports of grayed hair darkening).


----------



## larry69it (Feb 15, 2017)

Ivan85 said:


> Yes you are correct that TB500 will sweep away Inflammation however this isn't the only improvement that it will make TB500 is a synthetic peptide that has been directly linked to recovery as it is plays a vital role in building new blood vessels, new small muscle tissue fibers, cell migration and blood cell reproduction.
> 
> ive seen loads of success stories with these peptides regarding healing it all comes down to the type of injury as they are not 100% guaranteed to fix all problems however they are definitely worth a try. the reason people use TB500 as a maintenance small dose as it improves recovery time others claim it has helped with hair regrowth
> 
> Its versatility even extends to its molecular structure and low molecular weight, which lends to its mobility and ability to travel long distances through tissues. This means when targeting injured areas (chronic or acute), TB500 has the ability to circulate the body and find those areas of injury in order to take corrective action. Added benefits of improved flexibility, reduced inflammation in tendons have been noticed, and some users report some re-grown lost hair (also reports of grayed hair darkening).


 Hi, injecting tb 500 in the buttocks instead of belly is ok?


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Ivan85 said:


> i would use 2ml due to the vials only max holding around 3ml if you used this you would need to release the pressure as air would build up,
> 
> 20iu with 2ml would = 250mcgs on a 5mg
> 
> Intramascular or sub for shoulder ?


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

Jonk891 said:


> Ivan85 said:
> 
> 
> > i would use 2ml due to the vials only max holding around 3ml if you used this you would need to release the pressure as air would build up,
> ...


 TB500 would normally be SubQ

BPC-157 SubQ or IM ( near to injury )


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

larry69it said:


> Hi, injecting tb 500 in the buttocks instead of belly is ok?


 Please see image for subQ injections, i have only personally used stomach area away from the belly button, always use a alcohol wipe on the area and rotate, just recently i seen a video of a girl injecting melanotan into the thigh area twice a day in the same position and she was blaming the melanotan when it clearly looked like bad pinning. this can happen with all injection if not done correctly we need to make sure the area is clean and suitable


----------



## larry69it (Feb 15, 2017)

Jonk891 said:


> Ivan85 said:
> 
> 
> > i would use 2ml due to the vials only max holding around 3ml if you used this you would need to release the pressure as air would build up,
> ...


 With 2ml 10iu are 250mcgs


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

larry69it said:


> With 2ml 10iu are 250mcgs


 in a 5mg vial

10 mark on this pin = 10iu


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Roatator cuff and ac joint injury I want to use it for. Ill put the tb500 in my stomach and the bpc in the front or rear. Is there a time frame from food like ghrp


----------



## larry69it (Feb 15, 2017)

Jonk891 said:


> Roatator cuff and ac joint injury I want to use it for. Ill put the tb500 in my stomach and the bpc in the front or rear. Is there a time frame from food like ghrp


 From which site have you bought vials?


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

Jonk891 said:


> Roatator cuff and ac joint injury I want to use it for. Ill put the tb500 in my stomach and the bpc in the front or rear. Is there a time frame from food like ghrp


 No time frame from that i know of, i basically used morning and before bed however i believe it can be fitted to suit


----------

